# It is becoming annoying.....



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

I hope I'm not annoying you with another bag. It seems like making bags has become addictive. I looked in my waste bin and I saw all those tiny and colored scraps. It would be a shame to throw that away. So I had to start sewing again and the result was this scrappy red and green bag.
It was fun to use those remaining pieces. It stimulates the imagination.
I hope you like this bag too....


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Ooo, I love it! You're right, it's a shame to waste that material.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Your bags are beautiful! Do you put something in the botton to hold its shape and give it stabilty? You do wonderful sewing!


----------



## D'fly (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

ljsb3 said:


> Your bags are beautiful! Do you put something in the botton to hold its shape and give it stabilty? You do wonderful sewing!


Thank you. For the bottom I usualy sew two layers of batting(interfacing)to reinforce the bottom.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Clever and not annoying at all. Does anyone else see two sets of eyes in that bag?


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

You would have a hard time getting anything that size out of my waste bin :-o :shock: :lol: 

Your creations are spectacular and well worth the time you put into them. Now to find some fabric to fill them with for future projects--remember you created them and they must be feed until full if not overflowing with fat quarters. With my shaky hand I could give them a good vibration to make sure the quarters settle for more to be added :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I love the red one! I love how unexpected and asymmetrical it is!


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow ...love them both


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Does anyone else see two sets of eyes in that bag?


No, but I do see the cat looking at another fat quarter to eat :shock: :shock: :shock: :!:


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Clever and not annoying at all. Does anyone else see two sets of eyes in that bag?


You are right. This bag has eyes! :thumbup:


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Those look like perfectly beautiful knitting bags! I have one that size that I carry everywhere with several projects inside. Lovely work!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

disgo said:


> No, but I do see the cat looking at another fat quarter to eat :shock: :shock: :shock: :!:


Haha


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

amortje said:


> You are right. This bag has eyes! :thumbup:


Ok so I am not crazy


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Annoying???? We can't get enough of of those bags!! Never!!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

your bags are beautiful and I never get tired of looking at them!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Way too beautiful to throw away! So glad you put the "scraps" to such a beautiful use.


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Love your bags!! I too see the eyes!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

amortje said:


> You are right. This bag has eyes! :thumbup:


Simple to remedy. Using left over threads and yarns do a couching decoration down the fronts to make the central motifs less noticeable. I know you have a decorative/couching foot with your machine (the one with the larger groove(s) underneath. With monofilament or coordinating thread in the bobbin employ some the built in decorative stitches of the machine and just wavy pattern the decorative threads and not only will you be embellishing but quilting as well. Makes the bag more expensive in value. Embroidery on one and couching on the other.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful bags.


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

Fantastic. Thank you for sharing. It's a treat to see the wonderful things that people make.


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Great imagination and design talent. Enviously perfect swing, too. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Excellent job. I love seeing the bags you make and they are never boring.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you for showing us your bags. Never get sick of seeing such talent. Keep them coming I say.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Wow! You are very talented. Your "scrap" bags are gorgeous.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Not annoying at all - I love to see what you can come up with...I'm just a "tad" jealous, as I am not a sewing person


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Never annoying. Always fantastic. I love seeing your posts. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Your bags are gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Never annoying or boring..you're designs are unique and beautiful...


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I never tire of seeing your bags. You do a wonderful job. I too have to do something with all those scraps. When the scraps are really too small to do anything with I use them for stuffing for the pillows I make for the SPCA.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

your bags are gorgeous


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I love your work and enjoy seeing each new bag!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful bags &#128158;


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Really beautiful work!


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

Good use for small bits.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Love looking at your bags. You are very talented.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Love all your bags - never annoying! Please keep sharing.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Love your bags!


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

The bags r stunning. I bet they would sell like crazy (if u were interested). The embroidery is impressive. Ur sense of the abstract is stunning. U certainly know how to think out of the box! Don't worry.about annoying us again. This is fascinating


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Clever and not annoying at all. Does anyone else see two sets of eyes in that bag?


Yep, I do. It was the first thing that entered my mind...after thinking how lovely all the bags are!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Your work is amazing! It's rewarding to see what can be created
from scraps. The blocks in the first bag would also make an
elegant Christmas table runner.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

What great bags. I bet they would sell in any Boutique no matter what area. But New York, Los Angelos or Chicago would go crazy over those bags. Just look up an address in the Phonebook of any of those towns and send them a picture. One of a kind are always in demand.


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

They are beautiful, I love seeing everything you make.


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

How could such amazing work be annoying in any way?
Your bags are so wonderful--I always enjoy looking!
I'd love to try one....just too swamped right now....
When I do I may ask for some tips!


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

You should never stop showing your art work (bag). They are beautiful. I love bags and I have loved all of yours that I have seen. Do you ever sell them? If so I hope you get a good price for them. If you do sell them, could you write me with some of the prices? Not sure I could afford it, but if I could I would definitely purchase one. Thank you. By the way, before I retired I was known as the bag lady . Nancy


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Beautiful bags. Thank you for sharing. Do you have a pattern you can direct me to, I would love to try and make one for carrying my knitting.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Your bags are lovely.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

These are beautiful bags. Great work.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Hi, You know that I LOVE IT.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Clever and not annoying at all. Does anyone else see two sets of eyes in that bag?


Yes :~).


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

The very last thing I would be concerned about if I were making bags as lovely as yours is whether it was becoming annoying to anyone. I realize that anything is possible, but for those who don't want to see them, they don't need to look :~). Seriously.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

I love tote and purses so I have fallen in love with your creations.


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

Beautiful! Almost makes me want to put aside my knitting and dust off my sewing machine!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Brilliant and I quite agree, what a waste it would be not to use that lovely material. Love both these bags and all the bags you make and show us.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Amorti I for one love your bags and anytime you have too many collecting there in the Netherlands there is a good home here in Edmonton for them..lol xo WS


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

I think they are just beautiful!


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

They are both beautiful, but just love the design and colours on the red bag


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Great bags!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

I am never tired of looking at your bags. It fills me with joy just looking at them. I can only imagine how proud and happy you are to see your finished product. Just beautiful.


----------



## carolj (Aug 17, 2011)

They are gorgeous. I envy those who can sew.


----------



## iDesign (Jul 22, 2011)

All of your bags are beautiful! Always a pleasure to see them.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

You are very talented.
Barbara


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

ljsb3 said:


> Your bags are beautiful! Do you put something in the botton to hold its shape and give it stabilty? You do wonderful sewing!


They are beautiful and no we do not get bored with looking at them. I have made a couple and I cover a piece of cardboard with the lining fabric and fit it into the bottom for more stability.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Your work is awesome! Keep the photos coming!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful bags!! Fantastic work! Thanks for sharing! (The first bag is my fav.)


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Your bags are definitely one of a kind. They are very pretty and unique. If you had a mind to I'll bet that you could easily sell them. :thumbup:


----------



## nanniejan (Jul 1, 2013)

these bags are amazing! i guess you are too! you talented lady!


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Your bags are works of art, I love seeing your bags!&#128522;


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Very creative and beautiful!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your bags are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

You're amazingly talented to just see scraps in a waste basket and wind up with that bag. Very clever design.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't think posting your beautiful bags are annoying. They are beautiful. I feel that scraps should not be wasted. Thanks for posting them.

Moonieboy


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

Who would find ur bags annoying? Doesn't make sense why such beautiful n creative bags could annoy anyone


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

You're work is so beautiful.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

You're amazing keep pictures coming


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

I would be proud to own your bags, they are beautiful. I prefer the red one.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

They'd make great gifts


----------

